# Mira Project by Emaar



## manohar (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear Dubai Real estate experts would appreciate if you can post your comments regarding new project launched by Emaar title Al Reem - Mira as we have bough a villa and like to read reviews of the experts we have bought this property for long term investments.

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

If you've already bought the villa, it's a little lateto ask for opinions about it.


----------



## s.nitasha (Aug 6, 2014)

hi..i am looking to buy a villa in mira.can u give me your contact no. so we can talk.regards


----------

